# Day 25: GBAtemp!



## Sinkhead (Dec 25, 2007)

Well, it's been a great run up to Christmas... I couldn't have done this without gOnline, and the Wiki, so I'd like to thank everybody involved with those, and I'd also like to thank everyone who voted and contributed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Everybody have a really great Christmas, take care, and have lots of fun!


----------



## Satangel (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas GBATemp.net!


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 25, 2007)

You will, of course, be banhammered if you vote 'hate it'.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> You will, of course, be banhammered if you vote 'hate it'.



I voted 'hate it'...






- Fitzy


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 25, 2007)

No you didn't, 'hate it' still has zero votes.


----------



## Renegade_R (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(JKR Firefox @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Destructobot @ Dec 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You will, of course, be banhammered if you vote 'hate it'.
> ...



At the moment of writing this, the poll says 0 votes on "I hate it"

LIAR!!!


----------



## greyhound (Dec 25, 2007)

great community and by far the most useful resource on the web for NDS. I've only been around here for 1.5 years and it has developed greatly since.

Merry Christmas to all the registered users and staff and thanks for continuing to improve GBAtemp.


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 25, 2007)

Woo! Awesome! The members are what make this place, without you guys we wouldn't have existed nearly as long as we have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So thanks to all our members for sticking around.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 25, 2007)

GBAtemp has been around for a bit over 5 years, and the number of registered users has more than doubled since I joined about 1.2 years ago. Not bad.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We have 94,623 registered members


That's a lot of members!


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JKR Firefox @ Dec 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Destructobot @ Dec 25 2007 said:
> ...



Of course I was joking pplz!  I voted awesome!  I wouldn't want the banhammer coming down on me today!  It's Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yes, Merry Christmas to you all and I hope everyone gets what they want...

- Fitzy


----------



## pristinemog (Dec 25, 2007)

Whoops, I accidentally picked I hate it...

But I really do love everyone on this site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(pristinemog @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> Whoops, I accidentally picked I hate it...
> 
> But I really do love everyone on this site
> 
> ...



Wow, someone actually picked 'hate it'.  Goodbye pristinemog.  Though I have only known you for the past 30 seconds or so, you will be sorely missed.






  Let us have a moment of silence for our dearly departed GBATemper, pristinemog.

- Fitzy


----------



## kuyamiko (Dec 25, 2007)

woot!!!!
GBAtemp!!!!!


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 25, 2007)

You're talking about votes for 'I hate it!' I see non!


----------



## Satangel (Dec 25, 2007)

Lolz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A few minutes ago there was one


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> You're talking about votes for 'I hate it!' I see non!



Wait a second...

- Fitzy


----------



## Opium (Dec 25, 2007)

The poll is actually a trick. There is a script that auto-bans you if you select 'I hate it!' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merry Christmas GBAtemp! The tempiest place on the net to be.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 25, 2007)

...Temporarily here since 2002.


----------



## Costello (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> The poll is actually a trick. There is a script that auto-bans you if you select 'I hate it!'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not exactly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it automatically bans you ... from the potential winners of the christmas competition  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if you hate GBAtemp, you're not getting a TTDS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aha. GBAtemp wouldn't be what it is without its members.
It's the members, the community that form GBAtemp.


----------



## Upperleft (Dec 25, 2007)

we all love GBAtemp


----------



## Jax (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> I think tomorrow's poll should be GBAtemp.net.



BOOYA!


----------



## tomqman (Dec 25, 2007)

w00t Christmas


----------



## Reduxed (Dec 25, 2007)

lol, theres only one i hate it!


----------



## rest0re (Dec 25, 2007)

If you look for casual laughing for noobs .. this is best place. That's why i voted for Awesome!


----------



## Hogmeister (Dec 25, 2007)

hehe, voted hate it because i'm a jew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so christmas even at gbatemp not really my thing haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, lawl if it takes me out of the running for the christmas cheer thing i don't mind, would rather it went to someone who would get more use out of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *(PS: i didn't enter the contest anyway because i'm a grinch and such)*

happy holidays to all and a happy new yeeeeear


----------



## Costello (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Hogmeister @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> hehe, voted hate it because i'm a jew
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why did you vote for christmas? the vote is about GBAtemp, not christmas.


----------



## hankchill (Dec 25, 2007)

KICK HIS ASS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GBATEMP IS TEH AW3S0M3!!

But seriously, I love this place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Feel all warm and cuddly here


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry Christmas Gbatempers!


----------



## Hogmeister (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hogmeister @ Dec 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > hehe, voted hate it because i'm a jew
> ...




ahaha i'm retarded misread the vote.. thought it was the other way round.. i'm dumb but i love gbatemp for that matter someone change my vote


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey KiVan! Thanks for starting GBAtemp!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 25, 2007)

Already 4 votes for 'hate it'!? How could that be?

I love GBAtemp. It's the best community I've ever joined and the only one I'm visiting regularly!

KiVan is here too:




*Thanks for starting this awesome site!!*


----------



## shakirmoledina (Dec 25, 2007)

Gbatemp is the only address i have in my bookmarks toolbar (all others default or for other ppl using the PC)
It's excellent and well presented and there is nothing beating that


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 25, 2007)

The votes for 'hate it' have been expunged, the users that cast them tossed into the pits of heck.


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> The votes for 'hate it' have been expunged, the users that cast them tossed into the pits of heck.


Too right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And KiVan! How do you do? 'Tis a true honour having you in my humble topic


----------



## King Zargo (Dec 25, 2007)

Ho, Ho, Ho! Pimp!


----------



## Verocity (Dec 25, 2007)

Causeeeee its GBAtemp.net....not .com

And I know I'll meet you there......and I know its just a forum...but I really do care about youuuu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merry Christmas GBAtemp


----------



## JPH (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome, of course!
Who doesn't think GBAtemp is awesome?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Merry Christmas GBAtemp!


----------



## bobrules (Dec 25, 2007)

GBAtemp is the best place on the internet!!


----------



## Railgun (Dec 25, 2007)

awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



best gba/nds/wii release site on the web!


----------



## seracrux (Dec 25, 2007)

great website! I'm glad i stumbled onto this site when I got my DS lite.


----------



## striding (Dec 25, 2007)

Wishing everyone in in GBAtemp good health and a merry christmas!


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 25, 2007)

I suppose it falls to me to do the obligatory what is GBAtemp?

Still GBAtemp is one of the main reasons I even bothered to suffer dial up for the last few months which probably says a lot.


----------



## pasc (Dec 25, 2007)

so, 6 ppl banned already ,huh ?


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 25, 2007)

The people who voted "Hate it" are also the same people who say they kick puppies and don't like oxygen in similar polls.

That being said, I voted awesome.


----------



## Urza (Dec 25, 2007)

I couldn't imagine anyone who comes here that would actually vote "hate it", or even "its ok". GBAtemp is such an enjoyable and helpful community, and its run by people who truly do give a shit about their users ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy to be able to provide something for here.

Merry Christmas yo.


----------



## SaltyDog (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry *Christ*mas!


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome.  Hrth and have a merry Christmas and a happy new year.


----------



## Shinji (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> Woo! Awesome! *The members are what make this place*, without you guys we wouldn't have existed nearly as long as we have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By this logic, if you pick "I hate it" then you hate yourself, ya loser >_>

I love this community more than ddrfreak, and thats quite a lot


----------



## nexus7412369 (Dec 25, 2007)

Awesome!
Merry Christmas


----------



## Jdbye (Dec 25, 2007)

10 votes for "I hate it!"?! IT'S A FAAAAAAKE
Also, I love GBAtemp so much that I didn't even need to enter the "how much do you love gbatemp?" competition to show it.


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 25, 2007)

GBATemp = Pure Awesome.

11 who hate it? OMG


----------



## pristinemog (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm sure everyone who picked "I hate it" is just picking it for the sake of picking it... Like I did. I was the first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Edit:* But but but don't think I hate this place! I don't! Since I got my DS Lite last Christmas, GBAtemp has been an amazing place to go to everyday. Yes, I mean EVERY DAY. There isn't a single other forum that I visit this often except for the LovingYou forums (I don't post, I lurk to read about other people's awful love lives).


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 25, 2007)

Love the 'temp, natch!

Happy holidays and/or holy days to all.
I look forward to another great year here, with my "other" family.

Don't drink and drive, kids!

Love,
mthr


----------



## Foie (Dec 25, 2007)

Can I change my vote?  I accidentally clicked on "hate it"


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Dec 25, 2007)

GBATEMP IS AWSUM and ill express it in the form of poem

GBATEMP IS AWSUM
OTHER WEBSITES AR JUS PLAIN DUMB
NO1 COMPARES TO THE TEMP
THE OTHER ARE SHODDY AND UNKEMPT
GBATEMP IS BEST 4 THE NDS SCENE
IT KEEPS US PREOCCUPIED MOST OF US TEENS

im wrking on it!!!!! lol.


----------



## Spikey (Dec 25, 2007)

Really love this community a lot. Great community and I hope it lives on forever. Lots of great friends who I've met and hope to make even more as time goes on. I would also like to meet up with other members in the future, like I have already with Shinji a couple of times, if I can. So this grog is for all you guys that make this site worth coming to! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: Thanks to everyone who has made this year awesome, and may next year be just as awesome.


----------



## hankchill (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> Really love this community a lot. Great community and I hope it lives on forever. Lots of great friends who I've met and hope to make even more as time goes on. I would also like to meet up with other members in the future, like I have already with Shinji a couple of times, if I can. So this grog is for all you guys that make this site worth coming to!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya know Spikey, I'd like to meet up with you more in Rock Band sometime! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mind you, haven't been able to play for the past week, as my Box has been away for 'enhancements', so it'll be back in 2 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--Henry


----------



## El-ahrairah (Dec 25, 2007)

How can I not love GBAtemp? It's chock full of info and it's where my favorite knuckleheads hang out!


----------



## Foie (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE(SaltyDog @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> Merry *Christ*mas!



Yes!  I almost said the same thing earlier!


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 25, 2007)

I changed the votes back to the number they should have been, I'd like to see how this turns out...


----------



## vladislaus (Dec 25, 2007)

Merry christmas all, wonders why 29 people who hate it actually bothered to vote  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .
anywayz


----------



## SlyGuy (Dec 25, 2007)

Love GBAtemp.  Very helpful information, and really cool people.  Thanks for all the hard work you webmasters and moderators put in!  I really appreciate it!

Merry Christmas around the world to all members!


----------



## bluebright (Dec 26, 2007)

I spose this place is okay.


----------



## Spikey (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(hankchill @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Dec 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Really love this community a lot. Great community and I hope it lives on forever. Lots of great friends who I've met and hope to make even more as time goes on. I would also like to meet up with other members in the future, like I have already with Shinji a couple of times, if I can. So this grog is for all you guys that make this site worth coming to!
> ...


Don't worry, I'm sure when I get back home we can play. I miss my 360. :'( Wish I could play it right now. Should see my 360 complaining a lot about me not playing.


----------



## arctic_flame (Dec 26, 2007)

You're not playing the Wii are you?


----------



## cupajoe (Dec 26, 2007)

I've had a good run with GBAtemp, and I've really enjoyed the company. Happy Holidays GBAtemp!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 26, 2007)

GBAtemp is the best. Greatest community on the internet, if you ask me. Of course it's not the forum itself that makes it great, but rather the members who make this place what it is; you guys are the lifeblood of this place. All these years and it's one of the only forums/sites/communities I've stuck with. Even when I left I was compelled to return to these hallowed forums. Happy holidays folks, and here's to GBAtemp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and Sinkhead, great work with the advent calendar.


----------



## Verocity (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Masta_mind257 @ Dec 25 2007 said:


> GBATEMP IS AWSUM and ill express it in the form of poem
> 
> GBATEMP IS AWSUM
> OTHER WEBSITES AR JUS PLAIN DUMB
> ...









....Agreeing with Ace...awesome work with the calendar sinkhead..


----------

